# USB2.0 Stick vs. USB1.1 Port



## altness (21. November 2007)

Moin,
ich habe mich gefragt, ob der USB 2.0 Stick abwärtskompatibel ist, oder gäbs noch einen anderen Grund für einen "Gerätefehler" nach dem Anschluss an ein USB1.1 Port. Kann man das durch Treiber beheben?


----------



## ED101 (22. November 2007)

Was für ein OS nutzt du? Ab XP benötigst du keine Treiber mehr. Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du, 2.0 Geräte sind immer Abwärtskompatibel. Du bekommst aber immer eine Warnmeldung das dein Gerät nicht mit voller Leistung arbeitet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2007)

Normal ist der abwärtskompatibel.

Um was für ein Gerät gehts denn genau??


----------



## altness (22. November 2007)

moin,
um genau zu sein handelt es sich um die kiste meines vaters^^ aber das is ja eigentlich auch egal. so, ja, er besitzt windows xp.
nun, eigentlich wollte ich hier bilder einfügen, aber das klappt nicht direkt...
also, ich tipp mal die fehlermeldung ab:

"Auf E:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden.
Die Anforderung konnte wegen eines E/A-Gerätefehlers nicht ausgeführt werden."

außerdem wird das ding so zur hälfte erkannt, es kommt die meldung, dass das gerät langsamer laufen wird, wie ED101 schon sagte, aber wenn man bei eigenschaften guckt, sind 0 von 0 Bytes verfügbar...

rafft das jemand?^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2007)

Ich wollt eigentlich wissen, wie die Hardware ausschaut, wessen Rechner das ist, ist ja nicht von Belang, in diesem Thread


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. November 2007)

Wie ED101 schon sagte, macht XP in der Regel auf sich aufmerksam, dass das angeschlossene Usb-Gerät nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit betrieben wird.


----------



## altness (26. November 2007)

So, ich habe mich unten nochmal zu schaffen gemacht, eine idee war dass der usb port einfach defekt ist, aber beim andern ergab sich das gleiche problem. so, die einzig relevante hardware komponente dürfte doch das mb sein. da hab ich gleich mal cpu-z analysieren lassen, und mit dem ergebnis:
Model          8262-686A/B
Chipset        VIA KT133A
Southbridge  VIA VT82C686
Sensor         VIA 686A/B		rev. 03

Brand           Award Software International, Inc.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (27. November 2007)

> Chipset VIA KT133A


 
Da haben wir das Problem  Ich habs selber schon öfters gehabt, das kt133 Boards keine USB2 Sticks erkennen wollen bzw Win dann mit Fehlern um sich schmeisst. Könnte eventuell daran liegen, das der USB-Stick zuviel Saft zieht (idr. um die 500 mAh), welchen so mancher USB-Port nicht liefern kann. 

Normalerweise müsste Win dann entweder sagen "zuwenig Saft..." oder garnix. Bei mir passierte auf 2 KT133 Boards das selbe wie bei dir. 

Versuchs, wenn du hast, mit ner PCI USB2 Erweiterungskarte, die haben ne bessere Stromversorgung und bei mir gings dann wunderbar.


----------



## altness (27. November 2007)

wunderbar das war auch unsere letzte überlegung, das freut mich hier nochmal bestätigung zu finden. Vielen Dank.


----------

